# Tape Details Retired Police Official's Remarks



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Retired Officer Allegedly Makes Racist Statements_



*Video: *Police Officials' Phone Call Recorded

*EAST HAVEN, Conn. -- *A retired police officer continues to face accusations of racist remarks against a fellow officer.

Eyewitness News obtained an audio recording of a phone conversation between Sgt. Paul Liquori and retired Lt. Frank Napolitano last February.

Channel 3 Eyewitness News reporter Leon Collins reported that an East Haven Police Department internal affairs investigation inadvertently uncovered the audio recording made on a department telephone.

The recording indicates Napolitano and Liquori were discussing where to position a minority officer who was part of a team preparing to serve a warrant on a suspect one night last February.

Napolitano allegedly made a remark about the officer of color blending in at night. 

Lt. Frank Napolitano: "You gonna put (expletive) in the back?" 
Sgt. Paul Liquori: "Might put him in the back, yeah." 
Lt. Frank Napolitano: "He'll blend in." 
Sgt. Paul Liquori: (laughter) 
Lt. Frank Napolitano: "Tell him don't smile and don't open his eyes." 
Sgt. Paul Liquori: "And that'll make three of us."
Napolitano retired within a month of when the police department began the internal affairs investigation into the recording itself.

Collins spoke with a girl who answered the door at Napolitano's house to seek his side of the story, but Napolitano refused comment.

Liquori, however, has filed a grievance against East Haven Police Chief Len Gallo, who suspended him for 10 days. The East Haven Board of Police Commissioners is scheduled to meet on Monday to address the issue, and Liquori is fighting his suspension.

The police chief told Eyewitness News he suspended the Liquori because his laughter on the recording indicated that he condoned the inappropriate comments made by Napolitano.

East Haven Mayor Joe Maturo said his town is trying to change a reputation of racial intolerance.

"That's why we're taking this very seriously. It's been 10 years since we been here, people like myself, my immediate administration, Chief Gallo, Chief Jackson. We have done everything to dispel that disgusting reputation that we have," Maturo said.

Eyewitness News spoke to the attorney representing the East Haven Police Department union, who said more factors exist behind the scenes than the tape reveals.

*Click here to e-mail newstips to Eyewitness News, or dial toll-free: 866-289-0333.*

_Be sure to stay with WFSB.com and Channel 3 Eyewitness News for the latest news updates._









_Copyright 2006 by *WFSB.com*. All rights reserved._
_This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed_​


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Yawn. A regular non-story.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I am so tired of all this BS. Yes racism sucks...but what sucks even more is the crap that goes down after the fact.


----------

